# Unimpressed.com



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I finally cracked today after a very wet walk and a shivering pooch, I took a trip to PAH and got binks a coat, as you can see she may take some convincing!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

haha, they love to look all sad and gloomy for the camera and when you turn your back she's probably doing cartwheels!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think she luuuves it  she obviously wanted to choose her own xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww very cute!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha... Love the 'go faster' stripe!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I put it on her got that face...so took it off her again. Then for this evenings walk I took it out and showed her it...I got waggy tails and v excited pooch, she sat there while I put it on and then went and sat by the front door waiting to go out! Here are some (very rubbish) pics of the new 'parka' in action!! It has a fur collar and is soooooo cute!! My very manly OH is mortified!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> haha, they love to look all sad and gloomy for the camera and when you turn your back she's probably doing cartwheels!


Yes she managed to pull off 'hard done by' spectacularly well!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Haha... Love the 'go faster' stripe!!!


And she did!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I think she luuuves it  she obviously wanted to choose her own xx


I could just imagine her saying 'for goodness sake chief human, purple and brown? Really? I look like a bruise'.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey ,does that mach your pants leg in the photo..HHMMMMMMM you got some thing going here haa Haa wonderful


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> hey ,does that mach your pants leg in the photo..HHMMMMMMM you got some thing going here haa Haa wonderful


Ah yes it is my boot..we do match!!

Ps, good to hear you are ok sugarlump and hope you got through the storm unscathed


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> I could just imagine her saying 'for goodness sake chief human, purple and brown? Really? I look like a bruise'.


Hahahaha that's so funny! I want to get jasper a coat, I'm sure my OH will be as impressed as Yours lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I posted the pics of Willow the witch on my Facebook whist the OH was still at work, his comment "you need to get a job." No humour meant!! Ha ha ha he's probably right! He does understand the need for a coat and the jumper though so I just need to grind him down!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> I posted the pics of Willow the witch on my Facebook whist the OH was still at work, his comment "you need to get a job." No humour meant!! Ha ha ha he's probably right! He does understand the need for a coat and the jumper though so I just need to grind him down!


When hubby catches me on here I get 'are you on that 'sad old bints with scrappy mutts.com again'!!! he just doesn't get it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh I get the sarcastic comments too - "she's on the doggie forum again" even my 5 year old is saying it! 

As for being a "sad old bint with scrappy dogs"... Tell him "How VERY dare you!"  :laugh:


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Yup I get that too! You on that forum again!?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I get the 'you are obsessed with that forum' comment all the time!! 
Scruffy mutts...how very dare he!! 
(Oops snap Clare!)


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol...me too! I did become a bit antisocial for a bit hence giving it a rest slightly but love popping in to see how everyone's getting on! Which is still probably everyday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I get similar remarks about spending time on the forum too. Still trying to convince OH about the need for a coat - his reason being that he'll grow out of it so quickly. Just have to leave him to do the drying off after a wet walk a few more times and I might have him convinced


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Haaaaaaa Haaaaaaaaa all you poor girls with your non-understanding husbands,,see how nice it works when the husband is on the scrappy dog forum..and my wife love it to she don't like computers (comes from working 9 hours a day on one for years) but she all ways asks me what is going on and what you all are chatting about ,and she loves the advice, so thanks to you all .all you have to do is convince your hubby's Haaaaaaaa Haaaaaaa ,,,Lumpy


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My hubby's warming to the forum! He chuckles at some of the funny stories and doesn't moan now  your right Lumpy there is hope  hes beginning to remember some of the dogs names now too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

My OH rolls his eyes every time I show him pics! I try to restrict it to pics of Binky in the hope he'll be more interested (because we meet up with Sam) but no such luck!! Maybe he's just jealous cus Binky is super gorgeous!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's what I got last year then when I didn't come on for a few months.....no one bloody noticed x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, they just don't get it! Apart from you lumpy...of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

